# 10 acres FSBO near Charlotte NC



## bigtreefarms (May 7, 2013)

I am splitting about ten acres to sell from my 38 acres. Access to property is in the back of a nice small neighborhood where everyone has at least half an acre. No HOA or restrictions. You can do anything on the land, live stock and trailers ok or would be great for just a house too. Mostly wooded with old hardwoods and healthy forest. Level ground. Outside of city limits, no city taxes. Located in Cabarrus county with excellent schools. County taxes are 1% a year. Local high school is a magnet STEM school. Beautiful land. 403 Larchlea Place, Concord NC. 
[email protected]


----------



## urban gleaner (Jan 23, 2014)

Could we get a little more info please? How much do you want? How much down? Is there anything there-well, septic, electric pole?


----------



## bigtreefarms (May 7, 2013)

There is a power pole at the gate to the property. There is a dirt driveway leading through the middle of the property. There isn't a septic system in place but I do have a current perk test on file with the county. We are asking $125,000.


----------

